# Windows 7 Sicherung wird ausgeführt



## ricounltd (27. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,
ich habe seit einigen tagen das Problem, dass in der Taskleiste (unten rechts) diese kleine Fahne mit einer Uhr angezeigt wird. Wenn ich drauf klicke, dann steht dort "Sicherung wird ausgeführt" - gehe ich jedoch ins Wartungscenter, dann sehe ich da, dass überhaupt keine Sicherung eingerichtet ist. Wie kann das möglich sein?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich das beenden kann, oder vielleicht wie der Windows-Prozess der Sicherung heisst?

Danke schonmal für eine hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## cyborg-pc (28. Februar 2012)

Hi,

der Prozess müsste sdclt.exe sein.

Grüße


----------

